# Valentine's day quads



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Never had anything but twins and singletons. We skipped the trips though and went straight to 4! Thank you mama Iris.
2 boys and 2 girls.
1st is Brown sugar 2nd is one a buckling that hasn't been named yet and 3rd is mother and babies 1 hour after birth.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRATS!!  they are adorable!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!! They are cute!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Can you please help me?
When I weighed the kids last night they were all 3 1/2 lbs except one of the bucklings who was only 3. I have been worried about this little guy for a while. 







Sugar and her sister are greedy little things so I separated them for a little so the bucklings could get some milk. The little one's brother ate but he wouldn't stand.
I brought him to the udder but he just laid still. I brought him in and I am going to give him milk with a syringe. Do you think he will make it? What else should I do for him?


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Are they doing well? Quads are a lot to have without any problems! They're adorable!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

The other babies are doing great. I thought that quads would bring problems though. Just hoping this little guy pulls through.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How adorable ! Congrats


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

My first set of quads I brought the littlest one in overnight because she was not sucking (i think she was a preemie) After talking with people here about bottle-feeding and incorporating her into the herd if she was totally human-raised I decided to bring her back out to her mom but supplemented her with milk from another doe..........she ended up thriving and getting right into the battle with her bigger sibs. Whenever she wouldn't finish her bottle I fed the next smallest baby. Second time I had quads (half-sister to the first doe) she had 2 huge babies and 2 tiny babies but was able to feed all of them with no problems.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Give him some Nutridrench and some electrolytes like Gatorade


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Adorable!! I am so proud of part-my goat!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

We lost him


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry you lost him  :hug:


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

So sorry


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm sorry honey :hug:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry, that is tough


----------

